# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  У кого айфон?! Подскажите в выборе!

## laran9

Заказываю новенький айфон 7 http://www.moyo.ua/telecommunication/smart/iphone-7/. С цветом определилась, с магазином оф продукции тоже, осталось решить с памятью. Подскажите, пожалуйста, на сколько гб покупать? Планирую много приложений, фоток хранить, не мало будет 32 гб?

----------


## Алёхин

айфон конечно хорошо, но OnePlus 3t куда интереснее по совокупности параметров, в т.ч. по цене

----------


## alexmannsonn

Вот же и тут стадо ботов-дебилов набежало. Посещаемость форуму набиваете?

----------


## Денис13

У меня у друга седьмой, он прямо очень доволен им.

----------


## evgesha3

Сорри. у меня айфон у дочери, у меня самсунг, но тоже 32 гб памяти - хватает за глаза. Все там хранится, еще не разу не чистила. Видео только когда снимаю потом на компьютер перебрасываю, а так - норм. - и музыки и аудиокниг и фото достаточно.

----------


## soap94

> айфон конечно хорошо, но OnePlus 3t куда интереснее по совокупности параметров, в т.ч. по цене


Полностью согласен. Плюс, там идет в комплекте хорошее зарядное устройство http://vnv.in.ua/zaryadnoe-ustroystvo-zaraydka-OnePlus/ которое поддерживает быструю зарядку. Такая фишка только в айфоне 8 есть, и то стоит покупать отдельный блок питания

----------

